# Airflyte Huffman question



## mommawho (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, my son has an old Airflyte made by the Huffman Co. in Dayton. We have tried to find some info, but there doesn't seem to be alot out there. If anyone has any info about this bike we would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 19, 2007)

nice bike!!! we do have some information but Im not the expert on daytons, I believe that would be 37fleetwood.  would your son be willing to sell it I've been looking for a dayton to add to my collection


----------



## mommawho (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. I doubt he would sell. He has a growing collection of bikes and is fixing this one up to ride.  He just wants to know what kind of bike it is.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 19, 2007)

dayton huffman thats the brand. I'd trade him a ride that is ready to go.


----------



## mommawho (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, I know its a dayton huffman, I was wondering if anyone knew what year or anything.
As to whether or not he'd trade or sell, what would you trade?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 20, 2007)

as far as years Im thinking from late 40's what do you want to know about it besides the years?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2007)

HI, definitely a great bike! Don't let anyone talk you out of it. that frame style came out in 1948. yours is definitely right around there. in the early '50s they changed the rack, tank,springer and went to the "fitsooner" frame which didn't have a seat post binder they used a wedge like used on the stem to tighten the seat post. it allowed your kid to fit the 26" bike sooner since the seat could be lowered farther. I have a bike similar to yours and a fitsooner type. ask if you have any questions.
Scott


----------

